# Your tiel's personality?



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

Hello! Riley here~

So I just really love the fact that tiels can be so different in their personalities, each being unique and special! I visited a little female cockatiel the other day that was super sweet and totally taken with a rope toy in her cage, playing and happy, while the other two in the cage were much more content chattering and preening each other for the time being.

How about your guys' cockatiels? How would you describe their personalities? My example is just a quick observation, really, but I'd love to hear about your tiels!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker: very independent, but still enjoys to be with people and will perch on them if placed there. Pretty well behaved and doesn't normally look for trouble.

Jaid: a people bird, very bold and cheeky. Frequently gets into trouble. LOUD


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Tequila is friendly and confident, I don't think he knows he's a bird, lol. His favourite things to do are flying, turning pebbles, dragging things with his beak, dropping things on the floor for me to pick up and showers. He's happy playing by himself on a rug with a bunch of toys but he will come to me and hang out and preen and play. Whenever I take a nap on the couch he will come and nap on my belly too, he's the sweetest bird.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*personality*

Bennie is a real sweetheart. He loves to cuddle and get scrithces. He likes his "friend" in the mirror and chatters to it and to me. He is a wonderful little companion!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Bird is my bud, he's turning 7 next month and I've had him since he was weaned. He lost all of his cuddly qualities when I went to college, even though my mom had him out daily and it's been a journey to get him back to where he was before. He was a solitary bird most of his life so he never hesitates to put the other birds in their place if they come too close to his 'bubble'. I love him in all his stubborn little ways.

Tink: He loves any perch that moves, swings/ropes/dream catchers etc. and is obsessed with bells. We've had a really rough time with him since Mango died. He refuses to be held, is very nasty to the others and is an all around mess. Even if she never reciprocated his feelings, it's absolutely heart breaking to see how he's descended into this angry, violent bird since her death.

The others I have are all fully untame. It was more about giving them a better life than ever having them be my friend.

Rhea is flighty and nervous and even after this long, still doesn't even trust me coming close to the cage. Not interested in toys, she likes to just sit and watch what's going on. She's started drawing closer to Asher and Nyx, I think she has found a sort of distant friendship bond with them. She's also very fearful of being out of the cage, even when the doors are always open. 

Asher: Equally flighty, moves away the second I draw near. But in the last few months, he's begun to be a lot more active, coming out of the cage and actively playing with toys. They came to me with eggs, none of which survived, and even if they aren't mating anymore, he still sticks by Nyx at all times.

Nyx: She is an odd one. She isn't scared of me at all and only moves away from my hand if I specifically move towards her. There have been several scary situations where she went into a full on panic and I had to actually pick her up to get her back to the cage. This never been handled bird trusts me to put her where she needs to go when in trouble. She also seeks out Asher, and seems to really depend on him.


----------



## MissMoo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sammies personality is still coming out but he's a brave little trooper, he's still very cautious but super curious and you can tell he really has alot of love and trust to give  He loves sitting on top of his cage just chilling and snoozing, he even gets impatient if I don't let him out as soon as I get home 

When he's not on his cage he's playing on his gym, picking at the fallen treat seeds on the bottom. He's not really got the hang of toys at all, he will ring his bell for attention sometimes but he doesn't really play with anything (yet)

Awesome thread by the way, it's really interesting to hear about other behaviours


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Taco is very cuddly. She (or he) flies to me the moment I sit down. Sometimes I wish I can sit on the couch without a bird on me,lol. She is 90% sweet, and 10% grumpy. She will lightly nip at you if you are doing something she doesn't like. She constantly chews on things and have lots of shredders in her cage. She loves her toy with a bell. My daughter and I are totally in love with Taco.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I love this thread!

Sam - she loves having her head scritched and she loves flying around and hates being caged, she'll let Mack preen her but if he wants preening in return he gets pecked, she's addicted to sweet corn and nutriberries. She prefers natural wood perches over others but loves to sleep in food bowls.

Blizzard - My mum always calls him a jerk because he pecks the others if they invade his space. He loves being on people and will fly at anyone who has a mirror. He loves sugar snap peas and millet. He would stand scritches forever if he didn't need to eat or drink.

Mack - I don't know Mack as much yet but he's becoming more trustworthy and he loves millet, he'll do near anything for it. I can tell when he's more confident he will be very adventurous. He loved flying from picture to picture pooping as he goes


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Emma - She's a shy little girl. She likes my budgie, Piper, and barely tolerates Silver, my male tiel. She's the last one out of the cage when I open it and the last one in when it's time to go in. She gets freaked out sometimes and lands on the floor. She doesn't like it there and walks around chirping, but doesn't like to be picked up. She will climb onto a basket and accept a ride on that back to the cage top. But, no hands, no way, never!

Silver is my little sweetheart. Always ready to climb up on my finger, happy to sit on my shoulder. Likes playing with toys, chewing on wicker baskets, and whistling. He's learning new sounds every day. He kind of wishes Emma would give him the time of day, but doesn't push it when she won't (which is all the time).


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles is a little snuggle butt! LOVES scratches and kisses on the cheek .
She is obsessed with singing to plastic bags. You put an empty chip packet on the floor and she will play with it (sing and push it around) for hours. But look out if you want take it off her.
She also loves to play with my hair scrunchies and hide under my doona or dressing gown. I love her to bits!!!!!

And she sings all day. "Happy and you know it" is her favourite. Ended with a wolf whistle of course.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Mezza said:


> Skiddles is a little snuggle butt! LOVES scratches and kisses on the cheek .
> She is obsessed with singing to plastic bags. You put an empty chip packet on the floor and she will play with it (sing and push it around) for hours. But look out if you want take it off her.
> She also loves to play with my hair scrunchies and hide under my doona or dressing gown. I love her to bits!!!!!
> 
> And she sings all day. "Happy and you know it" is her favourite. Ended with a wolf whistle of course.


He* :lol:

Blizzard loves singing anything with clicking in it, The Addams Family and If you're happy and you know it


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

Your guys' cockatiels all sound so cute and wonderful oh my goodness! Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## Ella.porteous (Jun 6, 2014)

Mirrors are my birds absolute favourite thing! he will stare and talk to himself for hours.I try to keep him away from them though because I've heard that mirrors can make birds frustrated and aggressive because their reflections won't return their socialisation cues- is this true? he did occasionally try to attack his reflection before I removed his mirrors (which was kind of hilarious) but I don't know wether or not to put them back because they actually kept him a lot quieter when he was left alone?? 
his other favourite thing is finding newspapers and tunnelling in between the pages. once he has made his little tent he rips it up and then chuckles (something he has learned to mimic from my family) so cute and funny! he is such a dork


----------



## WyethKeth (May 17, 2014)

Wheatly doesn't really do anything except scream for attention. And when I finally do try to pet him he throws a temper tantrum and nips at me. I'd say he's a bit of a drama queen, an annoying one at the most (He was raised in a popular Bird Farm so he picked up all the little noises every other bird made.). But he can be pretty nice, too. He really likes popcorn, he goes crazy over it. He's pretty rad.


----------



## Lu*lu (Jul 4, 2013)

Togie loves everything human! Computers, cereal, snuggles and kisses and, of course, attention. She listens at the door when we are away and will squeal and wiggle when we come home. She hates the budgies, though...when the budgies sneak into her room and get into her cage and eat her food and play with her toys, she will run and tattle.


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

My boy, Dexter, is a nervous bird, but slooowly building confidence. 
We got him last November from a shelter. Don't really know much about his past except that he was found in a parking lot. The vet guesses that he's young, 3-6 years. At some point in his past he broke a wing that didn't heal correctly. He can still fly but doesn't very often. I suspect he was cage bound. He lacks confidence with landing. Although he's not people shy, he has issues being touched. He use to freak out if I tried to rub his head.
Ive worked with him & although he does still have hand issues he loves for me to give him head rubs now. I was persistent & won him over. He actually demands them from me. (He dictates how it's to be done)
I'm the only one he accepts petting from.
He's also getting a bit better with landing. Although I'm the one who gives scritches, my husband is his favorite person. I've been encouraging him to fly short distancesto him. A work in progress, but we got a long timeto build trust & deepen our bond


----------



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Scurvy is very bonded to me. He is a total charmer, but heaven help I don't spend all my time on him. He was very jealous for a time and I have spent a few years fixing that. He hates other birds, because they aren't me. But give him a finger or toe to sing to, he will sing forever.
Salty is my shy guy, who doesn't understand why scurvy doesn't love him back. He recently has started seeing out interaction. He leaved how to repeat word for word and whistle for whistle.


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

Corona is very quiet. No talking, hardly any screaming, and lots of sleeping sum up her personality! In the morning, she is very clingy and does not walk to be left alone. As the day goes on, that disappears. Lately she has been frequently taking naps on my shoulder with her head tucked behind my ear. I try to stay still as long as I can, but she can't stay there forever!


----------



## gabberlicious (Oct 14, 2012)

Greyson (who I strongly suspect is a girl  ) is a definite cuddle big, but isn't afraid to let me know if I'm not scratching her head juuuuust right.  She really doesn't play with me too much, just is content to sit on my shoulder and preen/nap or demand head scritches, which I am okay with.  She likes playing with her toys in her cage, but starts screaming like a banshee if she sees me


----------



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

It is so fun to read all of these. So funny how some of your birds will sing to plastic bags or toes!!

My baby kiwi is bittersweet, shall I say haha. She LOVES getting scratches... only if she wants them at the time. It's her way or the highway! She is bonded to me but is also very close to my boyfriend, but sometimes I will be petting her and he'll put his finger out and she'll bite him and yell, like shes saying 'NO! I want MOMMY to scratch me now!!' this happens frequently, but she does let him pet her often too haha. 
She also will lightly nip at me and scream if she doesn't like what I'm doing.
She's fine staying in her cage to preen and play with toys, but most of the time she's pretty clingy. She wants to be sitting on my laptop as I use it, and will often fly ontop of my head or onto my shoulder if she feels like I am too far from her.
She's pretty shy around strangers, it's pretty cute. 
I love my best friend


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Ziggi: Cheeky, Attention Seeker, sleepy, hungry all the time, loves human interaction. xD

Charlie: shy, talker, LOUD, silly (climbs his ladder backwards) fearful, coming out of his shell.


----------

